# telnet



## fischli (30. Juli 2003)

moin moin,

versuche von meinem w2k pc über telnet eine verbindung
zu meinem linux pc herzustellen. funkt aber leider nicht.
kann mir wer sagen wieso??


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juli 2003)

ohhh kristallkugel schöne, 
verrate mir den Weg.

"Mein Auto springt nicht an, wieso?"


ohne Info gibts auch keine Lösung


----------



## Berufspenner (16. August 2003)

Hi@all

Ich schätze mal, dass aus Sicherheitsgründen auf deinem Linuxrechner kein telnetd installiert ist. Was so auch sehr gut ist. Stattdesen wird wohl der SSHd laufen. Mit Putty, einem SSH Client für Windows, wirst du dann eine Verbindung aufbauen können und dich dann in einer ganz normalen Shellumgebung befinden.

Cu
André


----------

